# Need help sexing a young bristlenose pleco.



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

So I got a new pleco today, because my last one that I had for a week mysteriously died.  And this pleco is albino, and only 1 1/2 inches in length. This only makes it worse, but I am not sure he/she is a bristlenose at all, I don't remember what the guy at my lfs said it was and he did not give me a receipt. :withstup:


----------



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

Had the same problem with mine he called it an ancistrus temminckii and I didnt know what the heck it was, but if thats what yours is it is a bristlenose. As far as sexing goes most of the research I've done keeps telling me that you cant tell until they get older.


----------

